# Whitby Campsites Available?



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

My daughter is borrowing my van for a few days next week to visit to visit the Cotswolds and Whitby area with my youngest grand-daughter.

The first part of the trip is OK, but she is stuck for a site near Whitby. she has tried a couple of larger sites, but no vacancies.

Anyone any ideas where there may be a pitch available fo three nights from the evening of August 16th through to the morning of August 19th?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Have you tried these people - you can search by map and they also have reviews on them so that you can get a general idea of what the site is like.

http://www.ukcampsites.co.uk/

Have just booked through them for August bank holiday.

Alternatively there is another website -

http://www.availablepitch.com/

but I think that there information is not always up to date.

Best wishes

Milly


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

I can recommend this site at Fylingthorpe, which is close to Robin Hoods Bay, not too far from Whitby. It is Middlewood Farm Holiday Park, Fylingthorpe, Robin Hoods Bay

It has a nice location and is right next to a disused railway line with lovely walks along it


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

low moor is available for those dates (CC site)


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

If she's a member of the C&CC she could could use one of their two Temporary Holiday Sites. The first is in the grounds of the Whitby Communuity College (10min walk from town centre) and the second is 1 mile out of Whitby on the Guisbrough road (next door to the site they use for regular car boot sales and about a quarter of a mile after the Garden Centre (when travelling towards Whitby)).

I'm not sure what dates they're operating for but its worth checking out.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Camp Sites Whitby*

Have you tried Runswick Bay Campsite

There is a clean safe beach in walking distance and only about 15mins from Whitby.On a bus route if they want to leave the van on site


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Try the other much cheaper site at Hinderwell nr Runswick Bay. If you can get away without EH they can often fit you in. "Called Serenity".

Serenity camping

Though for Whitby there is a car park up on the cliff top "N Terrace" that you can buy 24 hours of parking and I've seen numerous motor-homes parked there for 3 or 4 days. The 24 hour charge was if I remember right about £6.00. There is a grass verge in part of the car-park that you can back your overhang over.

Lat/long 54.490436 -0.619759

Hope this helps.

Wilt

Tip...... In summer if you don't need hookup and ask they will often fit you in on the tent pitches. 
U just feel a little like a covered wagon surrounded by red Indians.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We've stayed at Hooks House Farm above Robins Hood Bay. www.hookshousefarm.co.uk Nice site, lovely views. On bus route to Whitby or walk along the cliffs.

Mrs. D


----------

